# Not as innocent...........



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

......as first reported.

https://gma.yahoo.com/police-road-r...ct-deadly-000137761--abc-news-topstories.html

There are times when you need to leave "good enough" alone. You go looking for trouble, and chances are, you just might find it. :watching:


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> <snip>
> You go looking for trouble, and chances are, you just might find it. :watching:


Yup!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Who in the Hell goes home, gets one of their kids to arm himself, jump back in the car, and then go looking for the car that gave you some grief?

I mean, *who in the HELL does that?*


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Stupidisasstupiddoes!
GW


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

Some people. That's just dumb.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't know why or how the _actual_ facts were not made known sooner than they were.

I feel as if the public was deceived. Initially, I felt bad for the family. I still feel sad that the mother lost her life, but the circumstances are now different, and my view has changed somewhat.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

I will admit to having road rage once or twice, but it generally it only last a few seconds. Has never been bad enough to make me reach for a gun, or chase another car though.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Police: Vegas mom, son searched for vehicle before shooting


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Saw her son and daughter interview on tv. He was arrogant and self-righteous, and the daughter was just as bad. 

They both act as if what they did was fully justified and was an attempt to "protect their family".


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Sierra_Hunter said:


> I will admit to having road rage once or twice, but it generally it only last a few seconds. Has never been bad enough to make me reach for a gun, or chase another car though.


Ditto. I can't get involved in any potential road rage incidents because I am always armed. In my state, if I am part of the problem I would lose the veil of innocence and would have to retreat before I could no longer retreat in safety before I could regain my right to use deadly force. So I just let the road rage types go about their misery and don't encourage them to have any altercations with me.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Discretion is often the better part of valor. I have no idea what the victim, her son, or her killer were thinking, but they all made huge errors in judgment.


----------



## Thateus (Feb 12, 2015)

paratrooper said:


> Who in the Hell goes home, gets one of their kids to arm himself, jump back in the car, and then go looking for the car that gave you some grief ?



Single parent homes and foster homes dig deep enough you'll see the link.
Mom has no anger management skills, translated to horn blowing daughter and 22 year old Johnny on the spot with gun.
Totally clueless and will forever believe they did nothing wrong and will have kids of their own who grow up as ignorant as they are.

Who in the hell takes their daughter out late at night in Vegas for driving lessons. Vegas is a cesspool !
And has been since the mob got run out by the new mob with college degrees.

Yeah the dude who killed her initiated all of it. If they ever find him you might discover a few things. He's a thug with no better control than mom, he's possibly from L.A. and odds are he's in illegal possession of a gun.
But a smart lawyer gets him off with nothing more than manslaughter at worst. And if he goes to prison it will be for an illegal gun possession if he's a felon.

Las Vegas use to be a fine place, walk down the street at 3 in morning and not have a worry in the world.
People dressed up, looking sharp. Now we got the fat bastards on vacation from Canada and the States in bermuda's and spandex and parents dragging their rug rats all over.

The old mob ran a tight ship. When America was truly great.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

you have to ask yourself, is an episode of being "cut off" or "flipped off" by another driver worth killing someone or possibly being killed yourself over? If you answer "yes", for any reason, you should not have a gun. 

The gun should be viewed as a last resort when you can not walk away without fear of death or great bodily injury to yourself or family. Short of that, drawing it from the holster is never warranted unless there is no alternative.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

A member here that goes by "Fastang 90" had a little road rage incident about a year ago. I think that if he were honest about it he would say he wished he had ignored the whole thing.
GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

RK3369 said:


> you have to ask yourself, is an episode of being "cut off" or "flipped off" by another driver worth killing someone or possibly being killed yourself over? If you answer "yes", for any reason, you should not have a gun.
> 
> The gun should be viewed as a last resort when you can not walk away without fear of death or great bodily injury to yourself or family. Short of that, drawing it from the holster is never warranted unless there is no alternative.


In this day and age, it would be a good idea if local PD's and SO's gave some classes on how to handle incidents such as road rage.

The vast majority of the public hasn't had any kind of proper training in regards to threatening gestures and / or actions by others while driving.

The class could be kept to about an hour or so, with questions and scenarios as examples.

Many people, if only instructed to some degree, will remember that and will fall back to it when needed.


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

Absolutely absurd......


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

To many so called people out there with the thinking "You don't have the right to offend me" And I won't stand for you offending me. This is just plain stupid.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Saw a news update on the situation in question. It looks as if mom and son played a lot more in the situation than the family is letting onto. 

It definitely wasn't as innocent as it first was broadcast as.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RK3369:


> you have to ask yourself, is an episode of being "cut off" or "flipped off" by another driver worth killing someone or possibly being killed yourself over? If you answer "yes", for any reason, you should not have a gun.


Or get behind the wheel!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SouthernBoy:


> Ditto. I can't get involved in any potential road rage incidents because I am always armed.


Same here! Better to swallow your pride and let it pass. When I went to truck driving school the instructor always told me before we went out "You never want to get into an accident with one of these things". Especially over some stupid incident, it not only applies to guns.


----------



## Thateus (Feb 12, 2015)

////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

They just caught the guy, in Vegas after a brief stand-off.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

https://gma.yahoo.com/las-vegas-roa...-standoff-202315779--abc-news-topstories.html


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

It's now been revealed that the victim (mother) not only knew the suspect, but he only lived about a block away, and she had at numerous times, tried to counsel him in regards to getting his life in order. 

Several are saying that he was/is a troubled young man.


----------



## Thateus (Feb 12, 2015)

Yeah I heard something like that. And in my humble opinion makes it even more plausible why she would go out gunning for him. She knew exactly who he was. And was quite angry I'm sure after wasting all that time on him I'm sure.
Mr. Meyers is smart. They are going to nail this kids balls to the wall. His life is over at 19.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Would any of you married men let your wife "mentor" a 19 year old scumbag kid? I kinda doubt it. I'm sure there's a some kind of love/sex/violence drama going on here that will be made public eventually.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

https://gma.yahoo.com/road-rage-hus...y-shifted-101052442--abc-news-topstories.html


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

haps67 said:


> I have been following this story and I think the husband is lying thorough his teeth and now only trying to protect his son. I believe his wife was having an affair with this young man. But I'm sure this young person will take the fall.
> If he has any kind of runs ins with the law they will paint it that way to the jury. Maybe I'm wrong but this guy has now had to much time to keep changing the story. If the young person gets a good lawyer perhaps they will convince him to say he was having an affair with the lonely middle aged woman. But who knows. I don't think this young man will ever see day light again. The system is far to corrupt.


Yes.....there's something more to the story than the obvious. The pieces just don't fit as well as they should. Lots of gaps here and there.

Oh well, time will tell, and you are right. The kid is screwed and he'll be going away for quite some time.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

haps67 said:


> I have been following this story and I think the husband is lying thorough his teeth and now only trying to protect his son. I believe his wife was having an affair with this young man. But I'm sure this young person will take the fall.
> If he has any kind of runs ins with the law they will paint it that way to the jury. Maybe I'm wrong but this guy has now had to much time to keep changing the story. If the young person gets a good lawyer perhaps they will convince him to say he was having an affair with the lonely middle aged woman. But who knows. I don't think this young man will ever see day light again. The system is far to corrupt.


Man , there's a lot of conclusion-jumping going on in this thread...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> Man , there's a lot of conclusion-jumping going on in this thread...


In LE, you learn to question everything, even if it is as it seems to be.

More times than not, it wasn't that way though.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

What Paratrooper said!!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

From the last story to which we are linked: "...Police said Nowsch told friends he felt threatened as he watched Tammy Meyers and her 15-year-old daughter take part in a driving lesson."

Having received, watched, and given many a driving lesson in my lifetime, I have to ask what could possibly have made an onlooker feel "threatened"?

The police report continues: "...Nowsch jumped in a friend’s silver Audi and followed Meyers and her daughter. The Audi's driver cut off the mother and daughter and got out of the car, telling Meyers, 'I’m gonna come back for you and your daughter'."

"Come back for"? But he was already there. Two 'teenage boys will usually trump a woman and a 'teenage girl. Why would he leave, if he had a real grievance?

Indeed, there's something very fishy about this entire story. There is some still-missing subtext that we're not hearing about.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I can't figure out why they (the victims family) had a police sketch artist render a likeness of the BG when the victims knew the suspect well. This indicates a cover up and deceit by the victims. I need to look at the timeline on how long the suspect remained at large before his arrest. That would probably co-inside with the victims BS being sniffed out by the investigators. Interesting story.
GW


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

One thing I learned early on in my career:

There's 2 sides to every story...

The truth lies somewhere in between.

Also reminds me of the famous Sherlock Holmes quote: " When you have eliminated the impossible, whatever remains, however improbable, must be the truth."


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

It always amused me that any one person could come up with so many different versions of the same circumstance. 

After listening to them, I'd ask which one was their favorite. Then I'd ask if they were going to stick with it? :smt033


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

SailDesign said:


> Man , there's a lot of conclusion-jumping going on in this thread...


And you're surprised? This forum's membership is a microcosm of society at large and subject to the same inclinations.


----------

